# No trigger front collision warning beeps



## Halk (Oct 24, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
Does anybody know how to enable the warning beeps of front collision warning sound(FCW) by bimmercode with expert mode code?
I don’t know why my F82 16’ lost this voice these days once trigger FCW when I drive on the highway...I didn’t revise the related codes in bimmercode app😭, only adjusted angel eyes brightness up to 70%...
I’ve tried revert the 1st backup date but the FCW beeps sound still cannot work. btw, another warning beeps are good when I run the function (doors, seat belts, parking, etc,.)


----------

